# digital block



## alices (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello can someone please help on this, if my dr injects marcaine in the gums for tooth pain what is the cpt code? I found the facial nerve pain 64402 it just didn't seem right, and then the 96372 says subq or intramuscular and I'm not sure about that either. So any one who can help it is truly appreciated..alice


----------



## rustygriffey (Aug 13, 2010)

*dental block*

I use 64400 for dental blocks!!!


----------



## alices (Aug 16, 2010)

*injection*

Thank you but I can not find a procedure code for dental block, not in my cpt (unless I am looking wrong which could be) nor on 3m so can you/someone point me in the right direction...thank you


----------



## alices (Aug 16, 2010)

*injection*

I am so sorry I idiot i am i didn't see your code...thanks so much...alice


----------



## gramma Kimberly (Aug 16, 2010)

I have always used 64402. I was told by my former manager that this is the code to use. If you do ICD-9 procedure codes it is 04.81


----------



## alices (Aug 17, 2010)

*blocks*

Thank you both so much for you'r help...alice


----------



## jccoder (Sep 13, 2010)

I use 64400 per our dental surgeon.


----------



## sam_son  (Sep 15, 2010)

*Dental block*

For coding dental block we have to use 64400 - Injection, anesthetic agent; trigeminal nerve, any division or branch

64402 is for Facial Nerve. 

When we see anatomy of Cranial nerves it shows below :

Facial nerve does not supply any branches to Gums and teeth 

Trigeminal nerve's Maxillary branch supplies to upper lip , gums, teeth, cheek, palate and pharynx. 

So we need to use Trigeminal nerve block.- 64400 for Dental block.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Dental Block*

Hi..

But What would be the code for below scenario

Dental block done with 0.5 % bupivicaine, tooth #1, perapical.  Initial injection of 2 cc was only partially effective.  Second injection of same gave her complete relief. 

Can we code it as 64400,64400-59 or 64400 only.

Regards..
Nandha


----------



## sam_son  (Sep 29, 2010)

*Dental block*

Hello Nandhakumar,

We had came accross these senarios, that time we will use 64400 only .

this is up to my knowledge , if any one have any updates will be appreciated .


----------

